

Hiring mathematicians? - throwaway002

I'm a pure mathematician who is currently working at a educational technology company. I love what we make and I believe it's the best. We actually have nine million customers around the world, so someone agrees with me.<p>I've been here for nine months and I've learned more about business and industry than I could have ever imagined. I'm lucky to work with excellent people.<p>Nonetheless, my work is not intellectually challenging. I'm not used to checking out at 5:00pm, and I'm also used to much harder problems -- the types that I can't help but obsess over.<p>I want to work on something that's interesting -- something I can work on nonstop.  I can find my way around any platform, but I'm certainly not a software developer.<p>Anyone hiring someone like myself? I'm looking for a challenge, excellent people, extreme dedication, and something amazing.
======
bendmorris
Do you have a PhD? Thought about academia? You get a lot of free reign to work
on whatever projects interest you. If you don't have a doctorate yet but are
interested in working on challenging problems you might consider grad school.

------
abcd_f
As they say - Science is a way to quench one's personal interests for someone
else's money.

I guess it depends what's your interest in math is. If it is statistics and
probability theory, then HFT startups or any finance-related companies would
be the best bet. If math modeling it is, then some sort of geo-
surveying/environmental companies would be the ones, or perhaps a meteorology
setups. Most of these will be run by the government, so the pay won't be
great. All in all, a pure mathematician is rarely needed in a commercial
environment if ever. Applied math is what you are realistically looking at,
but then it all depends.

------
veyron
put email in profile. How can people reach you otherwise?

------
mwerty
try ms research

------
mrvc
How about becoming a software developer? For a mathematician it's fairly easy
to move into programming. Start with Python or PHP and move on up from there.

